#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL  by: Marko Bulic

## keenkeem

I'm lookng for this book. Would anyone be nice enough to send me a link to this pdf file. Files I see are mostly covered with blanks, I need the one with values in it. My email add is kim_chua1989@yahoo.com.ph. I need it. Thx :Apologetic: 

See More: TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL  by: Marko Bulic

----------


## GIBF4

I you have it, please share with the community please! We all are looking for this!

----------


## hbozon

> I you have it, please share with the community please! We all are looking for this!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## HomerMTY

Thank you friend :Tickled Pink:

----------


## GIBF4

Thanks for letting us have this document, again this one has no data in it (all greyed-out). If someone has the full document with records, please share with us.
Many thanks in advance! GIBF4

----------


## keenkeem

I'm lookng for this book. Would anyone be nice enough to send me a link to this pdf file. Files I see are mostly covered with blanks, I need the one with values in it. My email add is kim_chua1989@yahoo.com.ph. I need it. Thx

----------


## tanigawa

please i need (with values) it too, thanks a lot for your kind attention & wonderfull work
tgawa@hotmail.com

----------


## tanigawa

please i need  it too (version with values), thanks a lot for your kind attention & wonderfull work
tgawa@hotmail.com

----------


## tuomis

Hi,

  If anybody still have it, could you please send me the manual to tbudrys@gmail.com. 

Thank you very much.

----------


## tuomis

Hi,

  If anybody still have it, could you please send me the manual to tbudrys@gmail.com. 

Thank you very much.

----------


## mrhdgn

Hi,

If anybody still have it, could you please send me the manual to merihdogan@gmail.com.

Thank you very much.

----------


## mrhdgn

Hi,

If anybody still have it, could you please send me the manual to merihdogan@gmail.com.

Thank you very much.

----------


## mrhdgn

Hi,



If anybody still have it, could you please send me the manual to merihdogan@gmail.com.

Thank you very much.See More: TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL  by: Marko Bulic

----------

